# FIXED: Probleme beim rebuild von plasma-workspace

## Erdie

Hallo,

plasma-workspace mußte aufgrund einer Abhängigheit neu gebaut werden und ist dabei gescheitert. Ich hatte zunächst die makeops im Verdacht und diese dann auf j1 gesetzt. Beim näheren Hinsehen scheint das aber der falsche Weg zu sein. Faktisch hat es dann auch nichts genützt. Weiß hier jemand weiter?

```

dir/Fc.cpp.o: in function `KFI::FC::getFcInt(_FcPattern*, char const*, int, int)':

Fc.cpp:(.text+0x295f): undefined reference to `FcPatternGetInteger'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/Fc.cpp.o: in function `KFI::FC::getName(QString const&)':

Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3593): undefined reference to `FcFreeTypeQuery'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3616): undefined reference to `FcPatternDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3650): undefined reference to `FcPatternDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/Fc.cpp.o: in function `KFI::FC::bitmapsEnabled()':

Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3751): undefined reference to `FcObjectSetBuild'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x376e): undefined reference to `FcPatternBuild'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x377e): undefined reference to `FcFontList'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3789): undefined reference to `FcPatternDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3791): undefined reference to `FcObjectSetDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x37a5): undefined reference to `FcFontSetDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/WritingSystems.cpp.o: in function `KFI::WritingSystems::get(_FcPattern*) const':

WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0xb8): undefined reference to `FcPatternGetLangSet'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0xed): undefined reference to `FcLangSetHasLang'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0x125): undefined reference to `FcPatternGetCharSet'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0x166): undefined reference to `FcCharSetHasChar'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j1 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2781:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1244:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line 1213:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1888:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/work/plasma-workspace-5.21.5_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/work/plasma-workspace-5.21.5'

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

>>> Failed to emerge kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5:

 * ERROR: kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j1 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2781:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1244:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line 1213:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1888:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/work/plasma-workspace-5.21.5_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5/work/plasma-workspace-5.21.5'

```

----------

## Christian99

die fehlenden Funktionen scheinen zu fontconfig zu gehören.

Entweder hast du die symbol nicht in der libfontconfig (unwahrscheinlich, sonst würde noch mehr nicht gehen), oder die Bibliothek wird nicht mit rein gelinkt.

Schau doch mal, ob der zum Fehler gehörende Compileraufruf '-lfontconfig' enthält. Wenn nicht, ist das ein (upstream?) Fehler.

Nachtrag: ich seh grade, dass plasma-workspace ein fontconfig useflag hat. Hast du das aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

Ich würde vermuten, dass due es deaktiviert hast, und jemand die fontconfig aufrufe vergessen hat, hinter eine config parameter abfrage zu verstecken. Dadurch sind sie jetzt ohne den fontconfig config parameter im code drin und werden verwendet, aber die Bibliothek wird nicht mit reingelinkt.

Vermutlich wird das nicht all zu häufig mit fontconfig deaktiviert gebaut.

----------

## Erdie

Macht es Sinn, fontconfig zu aktivieren? Dann tue ich es einfach.

BTW: Ich frage mich warum das jetzt passiert, denn der ebuild ist nicht neu, es handelt sich lediglich um einen rebuild. Ich habe es folglich vorher schon erfolgreich gebaut. Widerspricht das nicht der Theorie?

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

UPDATE: plasma-workspace ist mit USE=fontconfig gebaut und fontconfig existiert auch auf dem System. Kurioserweise zeigt "emerge --info | grep -i fontconfig" nichts an!? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, denn plasma-workspace hat auch keinen Eintrag in der package.use. Wie ist das zu erklären?

----------

## Christian99

hm, wenn es ein rebuild ist, dann passt das tatsächlich nicht zu meiner Theorie...

Ich würde mal fontconfig aktivieren, wenn es deaktiviert ist und schauen, was passiert.

----------

## Erdie

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde mal fontconfig aktivieren, wenn es deaktiviert ist und schauen, was passiert.

 

Da bin ich gerade dabei. Das dauert etwas länger, denn ffmpeg wird mitgebaut .. bis später  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> UPDATE: plasma-workspace ist mit USE=fontconfig gebaut und fontconfig existiert auch auf dem System. Kurioserweise zeigt "emerge --info | grep -i fontconfig" nichts an!? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, denn plasma-workspace hat auch keinen Eintrag in der package.use. Wie ist das zu erklären?

 

Liegt daran dass im ebuild fontconfig useflag als default aktiv ist (IUSE eintrag: +fontconfig)

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/tree/kde-plasma/plasma-workspace/plasma-workspace-5.21.5.ebuild

----------

## Erdie

Mit aktiviertem fontconfig ist das Ergebnis das gleiche  :Sad: 

ich habe das hier gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8657431.html?sid=799ebcb7e3c9e3d290feb8dd8d48f6b4

Ich werde aufgrund diesees Posts

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1137690-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

kde-workspace mit USE=-fontconfig bauen. Mal sehen obs klappt.

EDIT: Der Workaround hat funktioniert. Na wenigstens etwas ..

----------

## pietinger

Ich hatte auch diesen Abbruch heute früh. Nachdem ich einen erneuten "emerge --sync" machte, lief es durch (mit gesetzen fontconfig) == unsere Developer haben es bereits gefixt.

----------

## Erdie

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Ich hatte auch diesen Abbruch heute früh. Nachdem ich einen erneuten "emerge --sync" machte, lief es durch (mit gesetzen fontconfig) == unsere Developer haben es bereits gefixt.

 

Es ist auch eine neue kde Version angekommen, da mach ich mich mal gleich an die Arbeit ..

----------

## pietinger

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es ist auch eine neue kde Version angekommen, da mach ich mich mal gleich an die Arbeit ..

 

Habs grad durch ... tolles Teil ... hat mir meinen ksysguard entfernt ... dafür gibts einen neuen "tollen" Monitor ... der nichts kann (zumindest habe ich nicht herausgefunden wie ich bei dem die Temperaturmessungen angezeigt bekomme) ... Zum Glück konnte ich den ksysguard manuell emergen ... Immer wieder schön solche Überraschungen  :Sad: 

----------

## Erdie

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Es ist auch eine neue kde Version angekommen, da mach ich mich mal gleich an die Arbeit .. 
> 
> Habs grad durch ... tolles Teil ... hat mir meinen ksysguard entfernt ... dafür gibts einen neuen "tollen" Monitor ... der nichts kann (zumindest habe ich nicht herausgefunden wie ich bei dem die Temperaturmessungen angezeigt bekomme) ... Zum Glück konnte ich den ksysguard manuell emergen ... Immer wieder schön solche Überraschungen 

 

Der Systemmonitor sieht doch ganz ok aus, oder? Ich ahbe die KDE Tool sowieso nicht so sehr genutzt. Administration eher auf der Kommandozeile.

----------

## firefly

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Es ist auch eine neue kde Version angekommen, da mach ich mich mal gleich an die Arbeit .. 
> 
> Habs grad durch ... tolles Teil ... hat mir meinen ksysguard entfernt ... dafür gibts einen neuen "tollen" Monitor ... der nichts kann (zumindest habe ich nicht herausgefunden wie ich bei dem die Temperaturmessungen angezeigt bekomme) ... Zum Glück konnte ich den ksysguard manuell emergen ... Immer wieder schön solche Überraschungen 

 

Temperaturen kann der neue systemmonitor sehr wohl (siehe screenhot ab Paragraf "The History page has undergone the least functional changes, the most prominent" https://quantumproductions.info/articles/2020-2020-11/plasma-system-monitor-preview-release

----------

## pietinger

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Temperaturen kann der neue systemmonitor sehr wohl (siehe screenhot ab Paragraf "The History page has undergone the least functional changes, the most prominent" https://quantumproductions.info/articles/2020-2020-11/plasma-system-monitor-preview-release

 

Vielen Dank für den Link. firefly.

Tja, entweder geht das erst in der (nächsten) unstable Version, oder ich bin zu blöd die Konfiguration zu finden (vermutlich letzteres). Egal, solange es meinen (intensiv konfigurierten) ksysguard noch gibt ...

----------

## firefly

Den neuen sytemmonitor gibt es schon seit plasma 5.21 und 5.21.5 ist aktuell stable in gentoo.

Z.b. Die Sensoren für die CPU Temperatur nennen sich "Core X Current Temperature"

Für andere sensoren, welche via lm-sensors erreichbar sind, gibt es die Kategorie "Hardware Sensors" -> "<name von der sensors ausgabe z.b. nct6797-isa-0a20>" -> liste von sensoren

@pietinger: Die Frage ist eher was für Sensoren vermisst du? Oder kommst generell nicht klar wie der systemmonitor konfiguriert werden kann?

Über "Get New Pages.." kannst du dir auch vor konfigurierte Pages installieren (z.b. "System Status" hat eine Anzeige von Temperaturen)

----------

## pietinger

firefly, erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Rückfrage und Deine Hinweise.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Oder kommst generell nicht klar wie der systemmonitor konfiguriert werden kann?

 

Ja - anfangs. Nachdem ich jetzt vor lauter Frust mal einen Links-Klick ... !!?!@@%"§&§">&%§ ... auf eine neue Zeile gemacht habe, erscheint rechts die Möglichkeit dort etwas einzugeben. Ja, ich bin halt leider kein Windows-Nutzer. Links-Klick ... gehts noch ? Kontextmenüs werden über Rechts-Klick aufgemacht ...

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist eher was für Sensoren vermisst du?

 

Vermisssen tue ich erstmal nichts; ich interessiere mich für die Diskrepanz des aktuell benutzten Hauptspeichers. Er behauptet 3,3 GB; mein ksysguard, der mem/physical/used auswertet, behauptet 5,3GB. Die 2 GB kann ich aber keinen tmpfs zuordnen (df zeigt mir da ganz andere Werte).

Vielleicht habe ich (als alter Mann) einfach ein Unbehagen, wenn mir etwas präsentiert wird und ich nicht überprüfen kann woher die Werte kommen ...

Egal, in einer ruhigen Minute werde ich mir das Teil wohl - zwangsweise - ansehen müssen. Was war denn an dem alten ksysguard falsch ?

----------

## firefly

Die Diskrepanz ergibt sich wohl dass im alten system wohl "cache" mit zu "memory used" gezählt wurde.

Im neuen system wohl nicht mehr da wurde der cache part wohl herausgerechnet bzw. nicht dazu gerechnet.

Kann man recht gut vergleichen wenn man das mit der ausgabe von "free" vergleicht.

Wobei man aufpassen muss. "free -h" und der systemmmonitor nutzen AFAIK andere Einheiten. 

Wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe, ist das bei "free -h" GB,MB,KB beim systemmonitor GiB, MiB, KiB

Daher werden sich die Werte unterscheiden, wobei der Unterschied marginal ist und sicher nicht die 2GB erreichen wird wie in deinem Beispiel

----------

